# Hot !!!!



## Loner (Apr 4, 2013)

Jalapeño anyone ...


----------



## Julie (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol, I'm in, what did you use as a base? I make a hot pepper raspberry that is pretty darn good.


----------



## Loner (Apr 4, 2013)

Brave Woman .. I went to Walmart and bought a food grade plastic container to ferment in .. The base was 4 cans of Concord grape concentrate and 3 quarts of water. 2 cups sugar .. 16 large jalapeño peppers (seedless) .. 1 lb of raisins .. 1.5 teaspoons of acid blend .. 1/2 teaspoon pectic Enzyme .. 1 crushed campden tablet .. 3/4 teaspoons of yeast nutrient. I didn't add the pectic enzyme until the next day.

The end result was HOT .. I cheated a bit and added 1 bottle (fifth) of sweet noble wine and 1 can of grape concentrate. It's not bad at all and has a very pronounced jalapeño taste.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

That sounds wonderful. I may have to make another batch this year. I used about 10 peppers per gallon, apple juice as a base and made six gallons. It is really awesome in chili or used as a marinade for chicken. Also good in Bloody Mary's. Here is my label..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

By the way there is a great story behind that picture I used on my label but it was before my time. I think Grapeman can tell the story as it was a contest.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 5, 2013)

Question for the folks that have made hot pepper wine. Do you use a separate fermenter, siphon, hoses, etc.? Or does regular dish soap get rid of amy pepper oil residue? I'm assuming glass carboys are fine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2013)

I will certainly use a seperate fermenter next time.


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL, Dan has a very good story on why you should not use your everyday fermenter,  I only make a gallon at a time and I have some old glass pickle jars I use to ferment in. As far as hoses and siphons are concerned I don't use separate, just rinse immediately and thoroughly.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> That sounds wonderful. I may have to make another batch this year. I used about 10 peppers per gallon, apple juice as a base and made six gallons. It is really awesome in chili or used as a marinade for chicken. Also good in Bloody Mary's. Here is my label..


 


I thought that picture looked familiar.Back in about 2007 or so I had a contest over at Fine Vine Wines site to help with a label for my Nuclear Apple Pepper wine. We had a lot of entries in the contest and some very good ones were submitted. I used an apple base with over a peck of mixed extremely hot peppers (Jalepinos were one of the mildest used). I thought it was extremely hot, but almost 2 years later, one of my sones started drinking it!
Here is a link to that thread:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/nuclear-apple-pepper-wine-20267/

And here is the contest:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/nuclear-apple-pepper-wine-label-c-ntest-21381/index10.html

P.S. - The contest is long over so please no more entries.


----------



## Loner (Apr 5, 2013)

That's a great label Runningwolf ... I think it depicts the nature of the wine very well. So far my tasters are a little hesitant about this one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 5, 2013)

I make a batch every year. The latest batch I made in September using fresh niagra grape juice from Erie Pa. I made a 3 gallon batch and used 12-14 Jalepeno Peppers that were about 3 inches long with the seeds and also used 12-13 Hot Banana Peppers between 6-8 inches long. I think this batch is hotter than last year's batch, however the burn slowly creeps up on you opposed to hitting you like a brick wall. Looking forward to making more next year. I still have a few bottles of my original batch which is 3 years old now.


----------



## tucson (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is my first batch, used Jack receipt but I also added 6 yellow Mexican peppers and used Lavin D47 yeast.

Jalapeno Wine

16 large jalapenos chopped with seeds
6 hot yellow peppers
1 lb golden raisins chopped or minced
2 lbs finely granulated sugar or more to a final of 1.100
1 1/2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
Water to one gallon
1 crushed Campden tablet
3/4 tsp yeast nutrient
Wearing rubber gloves, wash jalapeno peppers and cut off stems. Place peppers in blender or food chopper with 2 cups water and chop coarsely. Separately, chop or mince raisins. Put raisins in nylon straining bag and, over primary, pour chopped jalapenos in with raisins. Tie bag and leave in primary. Add remaining ingredients except for pectic enzyme and yeast. Stir well to dissolve sugar. Cover primary and set aside 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, recover and set aside another 12 hours. Add yeast and recover. Stir daily for 7 days. Wearing rubber gloves, squeeze nylon bag. Transfer liquor to secondary and fit airlock. Ferment to absolute dryness (45-60 days) I did until .992. Rack into clean secondary and refit airlock. Rack twice more, 30 days apart. Wait final 30 days and rack into bottles. Can use or drink immediately, but will age if you add 1/8 tsp of tannin to ingredients. back sweeten with white grape concentrate and added 1 tbs of mint extract and added sugar to a final of 1.005.

WOW - it hot on the back of the throat but the flavor is great. The apple and mint reall add a nice flavor.great marinate and the kind of taste that hot but you just can't quit sipping it.

But, I live in Tucson and eat jalapeño every day...


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my batch all mixed up today. Pitching the yeast tomorrow morning. Followed the jack Keller recipe using 10 jalapeños and substituting montrachet yeast (on hand).


----------



## Noontime (Apr 9, 2013)

I had my first hot pepper wine at the Winemaker Magazine conference last year, and wow was I pleasantly surprised. I'm sure if you're able to keep a few around to age a year or two it will be even more amazing.


----------



## yorksherz (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## wineforfun (Apr 11, 2013)

tucson said:


> Here is my first batch, used Jack receipt but I also added 6 yellow Mexican peppers and used Lavin D47 yeast.
> 
> Jalapeno Wine
> 
> ...




This looks very interesting. You mention apple and mint. Where is it you add(ed) the apple or how did you get that flavor?


----------



## tucson (Apr 12, 2013)

I put about a 1/2 tsp of mint extract and pure apple concentrate , mixed well and kept adding until I liked it. The mint really plays well with the jalapeño . I used about a 1/2 can of concentrate.


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of the grassy jalepeno flavor, some sweet smoky chipotles on the other hand... now i'm getting ideas!


----------



## Noontime (Apr 13, 2013)

Polarhug said:


> some sweet smoky chipotles on the other hand... now i'm getting ideas!


 ...with some heavy toasted oak...

That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 14, 2013)

Racked my jalapeno wine to secondary tonight


----------

